# Sticky  Clicker training for humans!



## Wiki

Hi folks!

I know quite a few of you have toyed with clicker training, but perhaps haven't got the hang of shaping - which is really the key to getting small steps in behaviour to move towards desired outcomes.

I just wanted to share this video by the Bird Trick folks that demonstrates beautifully what is actually going on in clicker training. In it, a human is trained in a non-verbal way given only the instruction "the goal is to earn clicks" (which we establish with the bird by conditioning the clicker and establishing the link between food and clicks).

It's long, but contains a valuable lesson about the importance of problem solving on the part of the clicker trainer being critical to the end result. The way in which you start to lead or elicit behaviour, and then mark it - and that if an approach isn't working, try something new. Also, watch for the lightbulb moments when the person being trained "gets" what they're being asked to do and performs it reliably. This happens for our birds, too!

Enjoy!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Ann Marie,

That is a great example! Thank you so much for sharing it with the forum. :2thumbs:*


----------



## Spiriit

BWAHAHAHA! I love this! I remember doing a similar thing with my husband once (okay, more than once. It's funny to me!). He used to accuse me of using behaviour modification techniques on him (like getting him to wash the dishes without having to ask). He caught on to my tricks, and started getting suspicious, so out came the clicker. I wouldn't say a word, but he was so intent on "WHAT DOES SHE WANT?!!" that he would play along anyway. So. Much. Fun.


----------



## Budgiekeet

Ha ha! Linda comes home at 930 and I have the clicker ready. Just want to say she may be calling you tomorrow asking WHY? .


----------



## Wiki

Spiriit said:


> He caught on to my tricks, and started getting suspicious, so out came the clicker. I wouldn't say a word, but he was so intent on "WHAT DOES SHE WANT?!!" that he would play along anyway. So. Much. Fun.


I haven't been game to try any kind of behaviour modification on my other half - I'm the one who's been conditioned to accept messes I suspect 

Although establishing reward for him would be the easy part, I suspect that conditioning the clicker with a shot of Jim Beam Honey could leave him quickly in no state to learn anything 



Budgiekeet said:


> Ha ha! Linda comes home at 930 and I have the clicker ready. Just want to say she may be calling you tomorrow asking WHY? .


Considered the possibility she may not want to earn clicks? 
You'll have to give some thought to motivation!

One other thing I took home from the video, and it's probably only because it's humans, and they're easier to read than parrots: the focus on the part of both participants was really obvious. When people ask me why I clicker train, or why bother when praise/luring/forcing works: this clear communication and focus is the reason why. The clicker is not magic - it's just a bridge between two individuals who without it would struggle to make their needs known. It lets the bird know, clearly and in a timely, relevant fashion what they did right, and therefore eases the frustration they must feel when dealing with us silly wingless pink creatures who at times must seem stupid to them.

Glad you've enjoyed this one as much as me.


----------



## milipidi

A great link and well worth the watch.

We have just started introducing clicker training to our new rescue dog. I am now very tempted to try it with Master 3. Especially as we head into winter and I will no doubt be losing my voice at least once during this time.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Clicker*

Thanks, Anne Marie, For Sharing with us. We watch Bird Tricks together. Apollo 's favorite video is Wiki doing his clicker program. Me too. I think I am the one who needs the training,
Blessings, Jo Ann


----------

